# maven multi module Projekt und unnötige/zusätzliche Leerzeilen



## bob_harris (25. Okt 2022)

Hallo miteinander,
ich habe eine Frage zu den Maven Muli Module Projekte. Als Vorlage für ein Multimodule Projekt verwende ich z.B.
die Vorlage von org.codehaus.mojo.archetype "pom-root". Wenn ich nun ein eines Mavenprojekt erzeuge dann wird dieses
auch richtig angelegt und in der ParentPom wird unter <modules> auch das Projekt eingetragen, allerdings hat die Parent POM
dann an fast jeder Stelle eine Extra Leerzeile. Wenn ich dann noch weitere Projekte erzeuge, werden das natürlich noch mehr
unnötige Leerzeilen. Das Problem tritt auf, wenn ich es manuell per maven Command in der Console erzeuge und auch über
Visual Studio Code. Nur bei Intellij tritt dieses Problem nicht auf. Auch dort verwende ich "pom-root" archetype für die multi module Projekte. 
Ich arbeite unter Windows 11, das noch als Hinweis. Das ist schon recht nervig, dass man nach dem Hinzufügen eines Projektes, jedes Mal seine Parent POM grade ziehen muss.

Kennt jemand eine Lösung? Wieseo klappt das bei Intellij? Laufen die die ParentPOM nochmal "händisch" durch und schmeißen diese überflüssigen Zeilen raus?

Ich habe schon nach der Möglichkeit gesucht den Linefeed bzw. Lineend Character in MAven zu setzen. Dagibts wohl Parameter, aber die Enden immer in Fehlermeldungen bzw. führen nicht zum gewünschten Ergebnis.

Grüße..


----------



## Ullenboom (14. Nov 2022)

Ist das nach jeder Zeile? Irgendwie erinnert mich das an die verschiedenen Zeilenendezeichen: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeilenumbruch#Codierung_des_Zeilenumbruchs.
Windows schreibt CR LF (\r\n), was einige IDE/Editoren als 2 Zeilenendezeichen interpretieren.


----------



## bob_harris (15. Nov 2022)

Hallo, danke für deine Antwort. Ich hatte jetzt nochmal weiter nach dem Problem gesuccht/geforscht und es scheint einige andere auch zu betreffen. Soll wohl an einer Bibliothek liegen, welche das xml am ende des maven Prozesses erstellt. Hier mal einer der Links zu einem Beispiel. Betroffen sind nur multi module Projekte, wo man anfangs eine parent-pom erzeugt. Werden nun weitere maven Projekte angelegt, wird die parent pom um das entsprechende Modul erweitert, d.h. der Eintrag des Modulnamens unter <modules></modules> erfolgt. Ergebnis ist dann aber eine parent-pom, mit zusätzlichen Leerzeilen. Erstelle ich die Projektestruktur händisch über die Console oder in VS Code über das Maven Plugin, hat die parent-pom nach jedem weiteren Hinzufügen eines Projekts/Moduls eine extra Leerzeile bekommen. Nur bei Intellij ist das nicht der Fall.  Hintert einem nicht am Arbeiten, aber es nervt schon wenn man eine umfangreichere parent-pom hat und man nach jedem Hinzufügen eines weiteren Projektes die Leerzeilen wieder entfernen kann.

Grüße.


----------



## khmarbaise (16. Nov 2022)

Leider ist kein link im post enthalten...


----------



## bob_harris (16. Nov 2022)

Hallo,
anbei noch der Link: https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/ARCHETYPE-584

Grüße


----------

